# New to IBS



## Lauralee08 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey!I was diagnosed only about a month ago with IBS from my family doctor. She has me on dicetel and trimebutin - alternating between both as they work. I find they help with the pain but it id still very much so there. From doing reading online it sounds like I have IBS-A but I am not sure. I have troubles sleeping, every morning I wake up early and lay in bed for a moment and then I realize that I HAVE to go, but I end up sitting the bathroom for a while unable to go so I try to lay down and after a few moments it's a mad dash to the bathroom. I end up being stuck in there for about 20 - 30 mins in pain, and then not able to sleep again. After another visit to the doctor and telling her I was having troubles sleeping, and being stuck in the bathroom she told me to take melatonin pills, which haven't seemed to really help and seem to give me a constant headache. Anyways, I seem to have D in the morning and C all day long - except for right after I have eaten something (always a dash to the bathroom). Throughout the day I get really bad abdominal pain/discomfort that is very on and off again, and it seems to affect my work because it is hard to focus with the pain. Sometimes the pain gets so bad, that I feel like I am going to be sick to my stomach. I was wondering it there were any OTC ideas people had to help me with sleeping, and my abdominal pain throughout the day? Or any ideas for other solutions? Or even just someone to discuss the problems we have, because I think my friends think I am crazy.


----------



## Mousekitty (May 21, 2011)

Hi, Lauralee!(^.^)/I'm new here too, so I might not be much help, but I also seem to have IBS-A. I can have horrible rounds of C, then horrible rounds of D, and even sometimes, somehow, both at the same time. Then, there are my completely "normal" times. But trust me, you aren't "crazy". I know crazy, lol.Unfortunately, I can't help you with any OTC remedies yet. I too am looking for them. But I can add a few things about sleep and melatonin. Melatonin is a naturally occurring chemical in our bodies that helps with our sleep-wake cycles. Years and YEARS ago, my dad turned me on to it because I had problems getting to sleep. I took a few tablets, sublingually (under the tongue), for much of my high school years. It seemed to help for a while, but I quit taking it when it seemed to stop helping me. I never had any bad side effects from it, though.Maybe your doctor misunderstood you when you said you were having problems sleeping? I'm NOT a doctor, and I have NO medical training! That said, it seems that your "sleep" problem isn't a sleep problem at all, it's an interruption of sleep due to your morning IBS battles. So targeting sleep (the effect) seems pointless if you don't target the IBS (the cause).I'm sorry your friends aren't taking you seriously with your issues, hun. I have been blessed with some great friends, many of which also have IBS, we have later discovered. Of course, then again, I know I'm crazy! hehe... Seriously, though...I have had major depression most of my life, and developed anxiety about six years ago. If you've been reading on the forums here, you've probably noticed that IBS is often linked to anxiety, one way or another (cause or effect or both). But as far as "bat-#### crazy" goes, most IBS sufferers are probably far from it (unless we're in the throws of a really painful IBS battle, then we'll do anything, crazy or not, to make it stop)!You're welcome to contact me if you want to talk symptoms or whatever. I don't want you to feel "alone in the bathroom", as I think many IBS sufferers seem to feel.Last but not least, the sleep issue. Like I said, from what you explained, it doesn't seem to be a "sleep" issue, but an IBS issue. If it weren't for the IBS, you wouldn't have a sleep issue. But, if you want something simple OTC to help you go to sleep, you can take benadryl (diphenhydramine). Just one or two pills can help you get to sleep. In fact, if you look at some of the OTC sleep aids, you'll find the main ingredient IS diphenhydramine - but they can cost TWICE as much in the "sleep aid" part of the drug store as it does in the "allergy" part of the drug store. It has a half life of about 4 hours, so you wouldn't want to take it unless you had probably 6 hours or more to dedicate to sleeping. Also, it can make you feel groggy when you wake up, and the effects of helping you get to sleep tend to wain over time - the longer you take it, the less it works. So best not to take it too often.I have problems both getting to sleep and staying asleep, so my doctor (my psychiatric nurse, actually) has me take doxepin. It helps me go to sleep usually. I take it an hour or so before I want to go to bed, then by the time I'm in bed, it is easier to sleep. It is NOT a narcotic and doesn't (as far as I can tell) have the negative effects of medicines like Ambien, and has a low occurrence of addiction or dependency (unlike many other prescribed sleep medications). But it IS a prescription, and not OTC (but it is a $4 prescription at most US chain-store pharmacies, which is nice!). Plus it has tricyclic antidepressant qualities, which can help with IBS, from what I've read. Finally, I've been taking it for years and as far as I know I have had no long term problematic side effects.Hope this helps you, hun! *hugs*!-mk


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello and welcomePlease take a look at my journey link below which reflects a lot of what you mention - I have been on just about every OTC and Rx med for IBS since 1983 - so take a look and see what helped me - perhaps this info would be helpful to you as well- Feel free to ask me any questions - always happy to help. There is hope!


----------



## Gail2011 (May 3, 2011)

For the pain I am taking the Healthy Start Probiotic System by Natren. You can find this food product at any health food store. It provides three different good bacteria to the body. Once the pain is relieved you will sleep better. You will experience positive changes within the first 12 to 48 hours. Sorry to hear your friends think you are crazy, I have experienced the same thing. It is very frustrating. No one can tell how much pain you are constantly in. Very challenging way to exist for sure. Good for you that you have found this forum and are looking at new answers out of the prescription box. Best wishes on your journey back to health, Gail


----------



## Lauralee08 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the advice from everyone! I will have to try some of these ideas out.


----------

